# Kildeer Plains Youth Hunt



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Will be heading there next Saturday and hunting "unit F" parking lot I. Has anyone hunted there this year? Two years ago it was a really good hunt.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

My brother will be there the same day. I have not talked to anybody that hunted it this year. I have hunted it several times and it is always a great hunt.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

I be there Sat. 25 th. I have hunt there six times in the last five year. Last two years in unit f (north side parking) Not sure how this year is going, but always good hunting there. If you need info on unit f let me know and I will try to help you out.


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

My son hunted last weekend in F parking lot F. We saw 40 or so deer. He got 1 and home by 10:30


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

We hunted in that same lot on Dec. 8th. We were in the tree less than an hour before he shot a buck. We walked straight up the lane from the parking lot and set up about 100yds. into the woods, and about 40yds south of the fire lane. Saw some bigger bucks after we got done gutting his.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I will b there with my daughter and my sons buddy will also be there.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Wife and I were on the south side of where you will be during the woman's hunt. She killed a 200 pound doe out of a group of around 20 deer,


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...sounds like it should be an awesome hunt. For those that hunted the woods are they thick or fairly open? My son will be shooting a custom muzzleloader that can shoot a long way. Gonna set it up on a Caldwell Fieldpod. Probably hold off as long as possible for a good buck. Would imagine that quite a few probably dropped their headgear already For those hunting if you see a kid come in bigger than his father that would probably be us... Yes he's only 13 ... Lol


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...sounds like it should be an awesome hunt. For those that hunted the woods are they thick or fairly open? My son will be shooting a custom muzzleloader that can shoot a long way. Gonna set it up on a Caldwell Fieldpod. Probably hold off as long as possible for a good buck. Would imagine that quite a few probably dropped their headgear already For those hunting if you see a kid come in bigger than his father that would probably be us... Yes he's only 13 ... Lol


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

There are a lot of open fields and good hunt able woods in unit f. In woods north of parking area there is a field in the center of woods, that's were I would go to start. Ask for info at check in time they are real helpful and want to see the deer reduced in that area. Good luck and maybe see you there Sat.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You will all check in and be briefed together before you can go out. You will likely get to the parking are right at shooting time.

There are some very dense parts of that area, and that's where the deer will want to be, set up at the edge of a thicket and wait for them to come in or out.


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Any photos?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing for my daughter, she missed a doe saw bout 12 or so. I had -7 degrees on my truck wen we got there. We left at 230 only checked in 2 does then. Did see a nice buck in truck in parking lot down from us tho... Think they had 6 no shows not a lot of pressure


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well it looks like the weather will be a little warmer but calling for some wind and snow. Probably take moosetrax advice and set up in the field between the two woodblocks. May take ground blind if permitted to stay out of the weather. Good luck to those who will also be there...hopefully the kids can stay warm enough and have a good time.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Snook said:


> Well it looks like the weather will be a little warmer but calling for some wind and snow. Probably take moosetrax advice and set up in the field between the two woodblocks. May take ground blind if permitted to stay out of the weather. Good luck to those who will also be there...hopefully the kids can stay warm enough and have a good time.


Snook, at the west end of that field there is a 75 yd or so wide funnel that connects the 2 wood lots. We saw most of our deer go thru that section last Saturday. If it's cold most kids cant sit long and will be moving deer. Find a pinch point... Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow...was the weather brutal! Must of had 20-40 mph winds with snow most of the day. Not gust's either...just a constant blow. Drifts were pretty bad on most side roads...some needing four wheel drive! Ventured out of the car to the woods about 11am when the snow stopped(but not the wind) Saw a total of about 13 deer. Two small bucks rest does. Son passed on the does so we did not shoot anything. Woods were pretty much trampled over by people when we went in so I imagined most of the deer were pushed out of there. Wanted to sit in open fields and watch tree lines with the custom MZ but with that wind it was useless! Talked to couple of Amish groups who saw about 40+ deer each. Only one really nice buck out of all the deer they saw. Pretty sure quite a few dropped their headgear already. Lot's of good sized rubs in the woods. I guess 17 out 19 showed for the hunt which was surprising. Only 4 deer shot when we left. Kuddos to all kids who braved those conditions! BTW Alaskan...that was a good area but guys were there already. Did hear them shoot couple times too. Maybe next year


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

What a day. Blowing, snow, driving in that stuff...wow. We where hiking at legal time. Trying to bring ground blind heater and chairs....sled nor cart would cooperate in the snow..finally got set at 8.30..no blind. Had 2 shots by 9 o'clock on does. Looked around for blood...none clean missed...Headed for home at 11. To nasty with out blind. Broke brake line on truck in Mansfield and waited to get rescued by wife with chevy cruze....I guess that's why the boy missed the shots. I would have had to tie deer to cruze. LOL


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

moosetrax said:


> What a day. Blowing, snow, driving in that stuff...wow. We where hiking at legal time. Trying to bring ground blind heater and chairs....sled nor cart would cooperate in the snow..finally got set at 8.30..no blind. Had 2 shots by 9 o'clock on does. Looked around for blood...none clean missed...Headed for home at 11. To nasty with out blind. Broke brake line on truck in Mansfield and waited to get rescued by wife with chevy cruze....I guess that's why the boy missed the shots. I would have had to tie deer to cruze. LOL


Sorry to hear about the brake line....it was already tough enough to drive in that weather let alone get stranded in it We may have seen you guys heading out pulling a loaded cart by one of the ponds/lakes at first light. I said to myself "Wow... Those guy's gotta be hungry to be out there right now!" Lol I've hunted all my life and gotta say that was some of the worse weather I've ever went hunting in. That horizontal snowfall was ridiculous. I watched a bird fly up out of some cacktail's and get blown back ten yards before dropping back in them..lol


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Snook, Told the boy this is one of those days "hunts" that you will always remember...But the story will only get better over the years 40 50 60 mph winds and snow 2 ft deep lol....home safe with boy...all good


----------

